# Anyone out there like folk music?



## West (Jun 20, 2013)

I guess I'm kind of an outsider - not a huge fan of punk rock, although I don't dislike it. Just isn't my thing. Anyone like folk/bluegrass music?


----------



## CXR1037 (Jun 21, 2013)

This band is one of my favorites at the moment.

cxR - folk is good stuff


----------



## crow jane (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## plagueship (Aug 31, 2013)

uh, me.
the crow quill night owls are my latest obsession in this vein:
http://thecrowquillnightowls.bandcamp.com


----------



## Fretz (Oct 28, 2013)

Im an old time , bluegrass americana junkie myself , listened to nothin but that during middle school mostly , played guitar , tenor banjo badly , and 5 string banjo before it broke - despite being associated with white rural culture , old time and bluegrass music is a product of a multicultral society , and African influences in banjo tunes is an obvious influence as its an Afircan instrument - stuff like this fascinates me and makes me keep coming back and loving American Folk Music , its very important and im glad many young people all over the U.S are embracing the old songs ! Its an exciting time and this travelling community is helping to preserve an American treasure - so Cheers to ur music taste ! Most people will just say its hillbilly trash !


----------



## West (Nov 7, 2013)

Bluegrass, americana, old-timey folk is where music started! Love that stuff! Got to see some live bluegrass mandolin in Austin a while back and it was amazing


----------



## enocifer (Nov 9, 2013)

I wrote a song based on Irish folk music. Here's the link, if you wanna check it out:

https://soundcloud.com/timothy-noel-english/sets/enocifer

Just click on "Irish Travelin' T," It should say "Tune", not "T," but that's what they put it up as when i uploaded it. I had set it up for free downloads, but for some reason it's not working.... I'll work on that. Hope ya like it.


----------



## West (Nov 9, 2013)

That song was really good, really tied together the Irish stuff with newer style, I want you to get a really nice recording man!


----------



## Roosterruler (Nov 9, 2013)

Always up for some folk or old time. Seattle has a pretty decent scene (not that I have much to compare it to).

I got my first exposure playing old time at a jam on a house boat with a bunch of men over the age of 50. I brought my cello. By the end of the night, though, they had me fiddling. I can get around fine on a cello, adding in the rhythm or harmonies - but it's fun to grab a fiddle and play it between my legs. My first tune was Solider['s] Joy.

From there, I've moved on to contra - the tunes are generally a lot more melodic.

http://www.elixirmusic.com/ <-- that's a good band to check out. They have a free music player on their site. They've got horns.

I also got into Scottish and used to be in a traditional Scot gaelic music band. Learning the language was rad... great excuse to wear a kilt/tartan skirt (not that I need one).

Yes.
I like folk music.
Blue grass too.
Old time.
Scottish...


----------



## enocifer (Nov 14, 2013)

West said:


> That song was really good, really tied together the Irish stuff with newer style, I want you to get a really nice recording man!



Thanks. I finally got the download setting right, so you should be able to download it now.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Dec 8, 2014)

might be a classic, or might not be, but I reallt like all the older shit from Pat the bunny: Johny Hobo and the freight trains, Wingnut dishwasher union


----------

